# Delar small burnett



## oldguy

Does anyone have much experience with burnett in MI? We've had great success with it on our Illinois property. Seems to work as the "oddball" component of our deer/turkey smorgasbord that keeps them on the property. We're looking at a couple properties in the western UP, and I'm hoping to take what I learned down here to the new place. Thanks.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Oldguy,
My experience with burnett was bad, 6 yrs. but 2 great sons. Got a red head this time.  
Seriously, I haven't heard much about Burnett but will monitor this thread and try to learn something new.
Nice M/L buck by the way.:yikes: 
Big T


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

If memory serves, I believe this is the main component of WI's Extreme along with a few other things. We put in a "test plot" of Extreme this fall. All I can say is that the stuff it had good germination and there were plenty of deer tracks in that plot this fall. We'll see how it looks next spring.


----------



## oldguy

Thanks QDMAMAN (re the m/l buck)......he came out with less than forty minutes of the season left.......saved the season........of course, his "big brother" came out thirty seconds after I made the shot on him .


----------



## bucklessyooper

I planted 56 lbs of Extreme this past fall. So far my results are so so. Then again I think I have the worst soil you could possibly have. I will let you know
in the spring.


----------



## digosrick

Planting based on PH is important... What I hate is overpriced big deer seed company mixes..So let me shed some light..The USDA ....US dept of Agriculture has summary pages for most things..

Here my list of unheard Michigan deer forages..
1. Del Small Burnett- intertile soils but needs dry...works well.......and very good for deer...2. Daikon - Forage radish/trophy radish/tillageradish..now in tecomate..from pennington seed signed from trophyradish.com ...Works very well if in good soil 2 foot top/tap root and radish..up to 6ft of plant and revitalizes soil.. Trial studies last few years..Deer mow it...this year 3 locations mid michigan ..yes they love it..
3. Kura Russian Clover: if good no grass/bed... establishes and lasts forever and very good for deer. 100 year clover.. 4. Falcata alfalfa.... farmers in south dakota..becoming famous for planting it since 1962..very good for deer again higher protein and 20+ year plot ..problem in trial studies several universities 2010..windriver.com mix is only 30% falcata..ripoff..think have source keep you posted.. 5. Birdsfoot Trefoil ..Bull or Norcen..grows in wet soil likes 6.0 ph /higher ..again no weed/grass bed when started..According to Leonard La Rue his #1 favorite forage for deer..
all of the above are perennials except radish... 6. Sanfoin..like alfalfa but higher protein will last 10+ years perennial... 
Yes buckwheat, forage oats, etc work but..look at designer mixes then ponder is it worth $8/$9 lb for them to mix it and put it in fancy bag...

I will have sources for all of the above..so if you need seed contact me..but to be honest...probably won't tell you my contacts..One guy on here when I sold Forage Radish seed...at 50cents lb profit mocked me and posted one of the sources..but do you buy in 50lb quantities or more to get that price..when everyone was at $2/$4 lb higher then me..and to be honest Kura/Falcata/trophy radish isn't easy to find fresh good priced seed.. Seed..#7: Kenaf-- it is cannibus so notify your local police you are planting it......Tender/Green is the key..why planting little soybeans in august is great idea... Seed #8 Peredovic Sunflower Seed - annual... 


PS:50 cent profit I made..went to pay for seed to those that couldn't afford seed..and I have been out of work as a teacher for two years...

That is the list of my top 8 seeds not commonly planted that deer love..

Trees: Apple...yes...cherry ..yes...what about paw paw and american persimmon in michigan...yes they will grow here.......
Clover hint..New hyped ones, Regal ladino/patriot - pennington Seed name, New Zealand White, ....Royal white Ladino....mix 1lb Yellow blossom clover with its deep root to help your clover soil...Hint #2: Check mix % on clover mixes..Is it cheaper Alsike or timothy, or red clovers...or is your custom clover mix atleast 25% ....or more Royal/white/New Zealand White/Patriot/ Why Whitetail institute is most expensive clover mix per acres and has filler and is it really as good??? Univ florida and others have posted per acre cost....What do the tonnage studies say???

If I can help: [email protected] ......Happy Hunting..Remember Clovers will go bye bye...they die off in attractiveness in fall,, Why designer seeds use many seeds to stay green all year... check out Seedland.com great information but not cheapest prices...Cooperseed.com


----------



## sourdough44

On the advice of a seed outlet I planted some 'Small Burnett' on our property in the N Central U.P.. The soil is rather acidic, 5.4 ph with limited testing. It has come up & grown pretty well. I also did a test plot here in WI & it's growing. Kester seeds in Omro, WI suggested trying it in marginal soils. We have also had good luck with turnips.


----------

